# Fox Podium Shocks/Outty lift kit



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

So I have done some research out my lifting my '12 Outty. And it appears Spring spacers are the most popular, however, there is quite a bit of talk about the decreased ride quality. 

Next appears to be replacing stock shocks with Fox Podium shocks on all 4 corners. A buddy told me these are the stock renegade shocks, and they are an inch longer than Outty stock shocks. Any one know if there is any truth to this? Sounds like this gives you great ride quality as well. Found a few people putting in fox shocks with spring spacers and not needing axles.

Sounds the like 2inch bracket lift is pretty much gonna make you buy atleast 2 axles, which I'd rather not do.

Any input out there?


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure about the fox shocks but I will be putting spacers on my Outty next week (1.5" in the front and 1" in back). I'll let you know how it rides after that.


----------

